# Wow!!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I find this incredible and sooo cute!!

Cat's amazingly cute encounter with dolphins becomes Internet sensation


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes it is very cute. I was in the waiting room at a Dr's yesterday and "Ellen" was playing it on her show as well.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

soooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

